# Zahlreiche Lücken in Mozilla-Produkten geschlossen



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

Updates für Firefox und Thunderbird schließen zahlreiche Lücken, von denen die Entwickler den Großteil als kritisch einstufen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

